# French Bulldog throws up all the time...HELP!



## MollyOscar (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi All,

I am new to this site and kind of desperate to get answers or suggestions on to why my little boy keeps throwing up 

Since bringing him home I have been feeding him Blue Buffalo to him and my boxer both of them had very loose stool so I asked the vet for any suggestions she recommend Purina One. I was honestly shocked because I didn't think that was a good food but she said they have changed their ingredients and it was a good food and the Blue Buffalo was probably too rich for them so thats what we did. So I would say its been about 2 months they have been on this food and doing great, their stools are firm and they seem to love it. Then I went to go buy food for them and I couldnt find puppy food in the Purina one so I tried this gourmet pet food store and basically was talked out of buying that food for them and to tried (dont remember the name) this holistic food and thats when he started getting sick so thats when I took him to the vet and they did a lot of blood work and X-rays and came back with nothing so the vet said I should put him back on the Purina one and I did and he was fine which was about a month and half ago now fast forward to this past week and he has started to throw up again everyday after eating. I called the vet and they gave me medicine for him which is basically Pepsid. I have had him on the medicine for 2 day now and he is still throwing up a few hours after he eats, any ideas?? I totally stumped and thought maybe someone else out there might have experienced the same thing.

Thanks!


----------



## jasminesmom (Oct 4, 2009)

MollyOscar,

Stella, 2 yo adopted schnorkie, began vomiting undigested food, sometimes right away, sometimes later that day. She did this for 4 days. Our vet thought it was either an obstruction or, worse case phyloric stenosis (the phyloric vavle begins to thicken). Exploratory surgery showed phyloric stenosis. It's been a week since surgery and we are still feeding every 4 hrs 24/7. Recovery is not guaranteed but there is hope she will recover. You might mention this to your vet. Stella showed no other sysptoms of any kind-still playful, still hungry, not lethargic. I hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Purina one is not a good food by any means, even with the so called 'improved' formula, though the vet was most likey right about BB being too rich (actually I know of a lot of dogs that don't do well on BB)

One of the best rated brands is Kirkland, it's not expensive and it outscored many of the premium brands (such as Blue and Solid Gold) for dogs who don't need a specailized diet. I feed the Lamb and rice formula. If you're not a Costco member, go to Natures Recipe, available at Petsmart and Petco or DVP Natural Balance niether are as rich as Blue. Remember that the may be a bit of loose stool if you change the diet too quickly.


----------

